# Invercargill



## Jibin James (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey, I will be moving to Southland, Invercargill by the end of June 2017. How hard would be it to find part-time jobs for students? Please do give your valuable thoughts on this.

Kind regards,
Jibin James


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
Shouldn't be too hard. Invercargill is a pretty decent sized place with many shops, businesses, a few bars & restaurants, cafe's. Also a few motels/hotels that collect the tourists on their travels.
I think I also remember spotting a small shopping retail area near the airport also when I flew in there not long ago where the big stores are situated like The Warehouse, Mitre10 and/or Bunnings.
Regards,


----------



## Jibin James (Apr 10, 2016)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> Shouldn't be too hard. Invercargill is a pretty decent sized place with many shops, businesses, a few bars & restaurants, cafe's. Also a few motels/hotels that collect the tourists on their travels.
> I think I also remember spotting a small shopping retail area near the airport also when I flew in there not long ago where the big stores are situated like The Warehouse, Mitre10 and/or Bunnings.
> Regards,



thanks mate, appreciate it.


----------

